# Anyone Using Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strips or Truelumen Pro LED Strips?



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Is anyone using Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strips or Truelumen Pro LED Strips exclusively to light a planted tank? I would like to do the same if I can find someone who has had success using either of those without other lighting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Be a pioneer and give it a try. I looked at the site and the 8000K is going to be the best color range for plants. I recommend running 2-4 rows of the strips to get the best possible light output.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I'm pretty sure I'll give them a try. Start up cost is a little high but they have long life and low power consumption.


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got 2 of the 48" 8K white Stunners in my 100g tank I'm in the middle of cycling, and they look pretty good so far. I also bought a 12" magenta to see if I liked the color. With only gravel, rocks and one plant attached to a piece of wood I'm not sure if I like the added color. Without it, the light output is is 50% better than my two 24" T5s in my 50g planted tank. I'll try and upload some pics soon.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Pics would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

I got a strip each on my two 55 gallon with current USA true lumen 8k sun it works great nice but you gonna need a canopy
















With 4 blue moon LEDs also from
Current USA


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. Can you grow plants with one strip on your 55 or do you need more light? I was thinking 4 x 36'" for a 6 foot tank but if 2 is sufficient it would save quite a few dollars.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

1 strip is fine I had 2 strip on 55 gallon it was way you much algae city!!! So 1 is fine I can grow anything with that 8k sun


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

My Tiger Lotus' that came as bulbs are really growing well (as are the rest of my plants), with one branch already 6"+ high after a week. I'm going to say that my two 48" 10K White Stunners and two 12" Magenta Stunners on my five foot long 100 gallon tank is plenty to grow plans. I leave them all on for about 9 hours, then I back it down to one 10K White Stunner until bed time. The total is 60 watts with the four Stunners. 
Took some shots last night and will post when I get home from work.


----------



## kshafer (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## Exterminatank (Aug 26, 2012)

traxiii said:


> My Tiger Lotus' that came as bulbs are really growing well (as are the rest of my plants), with one branch already 6"+ high after a week. I'm going to say that my two 48" 10K White Stunners and two 12" Magenta Stunners on my five foot long 100 gallon tank is plenty to grow plans. I leave them all on for about 9 hours, then I back it down to one 10K White Stunner until bed time. The total is 60 watts with the four Stunners.
> Took some shots last night and will post when I get home from work.


Pics? We would love to see picks. I pulled the trigger on leds for my reef tank. Working amazingly. Now I'm looking for leds for my planted tanks. Seems a little harder to "go green" with led planted tanks these days without getting the regular red colored grow lights...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtang21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bump for pictures! I'm particularly interested in seeing how they grow red plants.


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

dtang21 said:


> Bump for pictures! I'm particularly interested in seeing how they grow red plants.


I'm back from vacation (everyone lived with no water changes or live food for 10 days) and will try and finally post pics tonight.


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are a couple of the set up when I first installed it with just a couple fish and new plants. 
The center 12" unit is Royal Blue and I use it for a night light.
It comes on right before the other come on or go off, to ease the transition from dark to light and light to dark.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow so many LEDs traxii no algae ?how man calvin is that?


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

They are not that high of output, they're Stunners. They draw the same as 2 regular output 36" fluorescent tubes. I did have some algae when I got back from a 10 day trip. Seems to have gone away for the most part since I got back and did a couple of 30g water changes. I normally do 2 water changes a week of 30g each.


----------



## JEilerts (Jul 6, 2012)

Do you inject CO2 also?


----------



## traxiii (Jun 29, 2010)

JEilerts said:


> Do you inject CO2 also?


Nope.


----------

